# استبعاد عمر سليمان والشاطر وأبو إسماعيل ونور ومرتضى من الانتخابات



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*
علم اليوم السابع أن اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة استبعدت كلا من عمر سليمان وخيرت الشاطر وحازم أبو إسماعيل وأيمن نور ومرتضى منصور ضمن 10 من المستبعدين.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*أعلنت اللجنة العليا المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، أنه فى تمام الساعة السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم السبت، الموافق 14 من إبريل سنة 2012، أنهت عملها الذى بدأته منذ أول أمس بشأن فحص ومراجعة جميع ملفات المتقدمين للترشح لمنصب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية، والذى تحدد له يومى 23 ، 24 مايو سنة 2012، وكذا بحث الاعتراضات المقدمة من بعض المرشحين على آخرين، وقد انتهت اللجنة إلى استبعاد عشرة من طالبى الترشيح لعدم توافر شرط أو أكثر من الشروط الواجب توافرها قانونًا.

 وأوضحت اللجنة فى بيانها الصادر منذ لحظات أنها كلفت المستشار حاتم بجاتو الأمين العام للجنة بإخطار من تم استبعادهم ليتسنى لمن يرغب منهم فى التظلم إلى اللجنة فى المواعيد المقررة قانونًا.

و كشفت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن من بين المستبعدين كلا من 
عمر سليمان الذى لم يستكمل ألف توكيل من إحدى المحافظات
خيرت الشاطر الذى كان محبوسا على ذمة إحدى القضايا
حازم أبو إسماعيل لحصول والدته على الجنسية الأمريكية
أيمن نور لاتهامه فى إحدى القضايا
مرتضى منصور لنفس السبب.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أبريل 2012)

*هل هذا يعنى اننا فى انتظار للرئيس x
أم يعنى أن الساحة خلت لعمرو موسى؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هل هذا يعنى اننا فى انتظار للرئيس x
> أم يعنى أن الساحة خلت لعمرو موسى؟
> *



*وممكن مرسى الاخوانى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*انضم للمستبعدين
حسام خير الله 
ممدوح قطب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*انضم للمستبعدين
أحمد عوض الصعيدي *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*ذكرت مصادر قريبة من اللجنة أن من بين المستبعيدن كل من 
1- عمر سليمان بسبب عدم استيفاء توكيلاته للتوزيع الجغرافى التى نص عليه شروط الترشح
2- حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل بسبب جنسية والدته
3- مرتضى منصور المطلوب ضبطه واحضاره على ذمة قضية موقعة الجمل 
4- ايمن نور 
5- خيرت الشاطر للافراج عنهما بعفو 
6- ممدوح قطب 
7- أشرف بارومة مرشح حزب الكنانة 
8- حسام خير الله مرشح حزب العربى الاشتراكى
9- ابراهيم الغريب 
10- أحمد عوض السعيد مرشح حزب مصر القومى

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - استبعاد سليمان وإسماعيل والشاطر من الرئاسة *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد الاسلاميين كده هيوجهوا الدفه ناحيه محمد مرسي
وهتكون المنافسه بينه وبين عمرو موسي وحمدين صباحي
واعتقد انصار حازم مش هيسكتوا وهيحصل مشاكل​


----------



## BITAR (14 أبريل 2012)

*ولعت ..............
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*سادت حالة من الاستياء بين شباب الإخوان المتجمعين فى مؤتمر المهندس خيرت الشاطر بالمطرية، وذلك بعد بيان اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة الذى أكد استبعاد 10 مرشحين للرئاسة من بينهم الشاطر وعمر وسليمان والشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، وانصرف العشرات منهم بعد سماع تلك الأنباء.

 وأكد محمود حسين المتحدث الرسمى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أنهلم تصل أية بيانات تفيد استبعاد الشاطر ولهذا لن تكون هناك أى قرارات تأخذها الجماعة أو الحزب إلا بعد التأكد من القرار*


----------



## BITAR (14 أبريل 2012)

*قال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، إن آخر  يوم لاستبعاد المرشحين من سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية كان أمس الجمعة، حسب  نص القرار الرسمى، مضيفاً:" اللجنة حين تستبعد أيا من المرشحين تخطره بذلك  بالفعل، فما دام الأجل القانونى قد انقضى بدون استبعاد فلم يعد هناك مجال  قانونى أصلا بالاستبعاد بعد ذلك والحمد لله كثيراً".*
*وأكد أبو إسماعيل، فى بيان رسمى له اليوم السبت، أنه لا يمكن أن تنفلت لجنة  الانتخابات الرئاسية من الأحكام القضائية الصادرة من القضاء المصرى ولا من  حجيتها، مضيفاً:" اللجنة ليست جهة أجنبية منفلتة من المنظومة الدستورية  للبلاد أو مستقلة عنها، و بالتالى فإنه لن يسعها إلا الإذعان للحكم القضائى  وعدم تحديه ومصادمته، خاصة أن علمها به يقينى وفعلى.*
*وأضاف:" أؤكد بكل يقين أن ما طالعته مساء الخميس 12/ 4 / 2012 مما ورد من  أمريكا أو مصر هو أصلا ليس مستندات على الإطلاق و إنما هو مجرد صور ملعوب  فيها لعبا ظاهرا و أوراق بلا أى توقيع ولا أختام و جحدنا ذلك كله وأنكرناه،  فلم تعد فيه أدنى كفاءة حتى يستند إليه أحد فى مثل مكانة لجنة الانتخابات  الرئاسية".*
*وقال المرشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية: "مهما سمعتم من أن أمريكا أسرعت  أمس الجمعة مرة أخرى وأرسلت خطابا جديدا إلى لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية وذلك  عن طريق وزارة الخارجية المصرية وعلى الرغم من أن الجمعة هو عطلة رسمية  للوزارات فى مصر وعلى الرغم من أن المستشار بجاتو أخبرنى بوضوح تام أنهم لم  يرد إليه شىء على الإطلاق وكان ذلك فى نهاية يوم العمل بعد 5 مساء تقريبا،  فسيظل ما نعتقده جميعا أن أمريكا لن تكون جهة سيادة على لجنة الانتخابات  الرئاسية بحيث تقبل تقييمها وآراءها دون نقاش وكأنها جهة سلطة عليا، خاصة  بعد أن طعنت أمام اللجنة بأن هذه المستندات مزورة و مجحودة وملعوب فيها  وطلبت تحقيق ذلك... فليس متصورا أن يمتنع عن اللجنة رفيعة المستوى أن تحقق  وتكون ملتزمة فقط، بالخضوع المطلق لخطاب أمريكى مطعون عليه صراحة بأنه  مصطنع ومزور وغير حقيقى ومجحود وبالتالى لن يعتمد عليه ويهدر قبل أن تثبت  صحته وكأنه حتم لازم".*
*وشدد أبو إسماعيل، على أن لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية ليس لها اغتصاب سلطة  تحديد وجود جنسية أجنبية لمواطن مصرى بدون سماع أقواله واعتراضاته أمام  القضاء وإلا كنا فى غابة فاليقين لا يزول بالشك والحرمان من الحقوق  السياسية لا يكون برغم الإصرار على عدم التحقيق القانونى واللجنة حتى الآن  رفضت الاستماع أصلا لدفاعنا بل ورفضت إعطاءنا صورة من المستندات حتى نرسل  من يتأكد فى أمريكا من تزويرها، فليس متصورا الاستهتار البالغ بإصدار قرار  بدون أدنى تحقيق أو اطلاع أو سماع و إلا انهار كل شىء من الأساسيات فى  الدولة فاطمئنوا.

**تم استبعادك يا ابو الكدابيين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*قال مختار العشرى، رئيس اللجنة القانونية بحزب الحرية والعدالة والذراع السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إنهم سيتقدمون بتظلم على قرار اللجنة العليا للانتخابات باستبعاد المهندس خيرت الشاطر، من قوائم أسماء مرشحى الانتخابات الرئاسية.

وأضاف العشرى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن اللجنة ستتقدم بتظلمها خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة.

فيما أكد ناصر الحافى، عضو مجلس الشعب عن الحزب وأحد أعضاء اللجنة القانونية، على أن اللجنة تنتظر إخطارا رسميا من اللجنة العليا باستبعاد "الشاطر"، وبعدها تعقد اجتماعا لبحث تقديم تظلما للرد على أسباب استبعاد اللجنة لمرشح الإخوان خلال الـ48 ساعة المقبلة.*


----------



## BITAR (14 أبريل 2012)

*كفر الشيخ - محمد سليمان
أكد  أعضاء وممثلو حزبى النور والحرية والعدالة بكفر الشيخ عن  تأييدهم لمحكمة  القضاء الإدارى التى أصدرت حكماً بأحقية حازم صلاح أبو  إسماعيل فى خوض  سباق الرئاسة.
قال الدكتور مجدى سليم، أمين حزب النور، إن القضاء المصرى معروف على مستوى   العالم بنزاهته، وهذا أمر لا نقاش فيه، وأن الحكم نعتبره يعبر عن صدق   الإسلاميين، وانتصاراً لهم.
وأضاف أيمن حجازى، المتحدث الإعلامى لحزب الحرية والعدالة بكفر الشيخ، إن   الحكم يؤكد مصداقية الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل والتيار الإسلامى كله،   وطالب حجازى وسائل الإعلام والنخب، بالاعتذار للشيخ حازم، لاتهامهم له   بالكذب، وكيلت الافتراءات له، التى أثرت على صورته فى الفترة الأخيرة،   وأثبت الحكم مصداقيته.
يا ترى الاسلاميين لازالوا صادقيين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*الإسلام تجارة من أوله لأخره .... كاذب حتى النخاع*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2012)

*ولعت متهيألى* ؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولعت متهيألى* ؟


*هههه ولعها ولعها .. تا تا*
*اذن هو مررررررررررررسى عايز كرسى*
*نورت يامرسى*
*ولا لسه فى كلام *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هههه ولعها ولعها .. تا تا*
> *اذن هو مررررررررررررسى عايز كرسى*
> *نورت يامرسى*
> 
> *ولا لسه فى كلام *​


*مورسى الزنااااااااااااااتى ....:fun_lol:* 
*أبا الفتوح يا العوا ...غالبا أبا الفتوح...:flowers:*
*ياخسارة كان نفسى فى الجينيرال ...:blush2:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*وصف الدكتور مراد محمد على، مدير الحملة الانتخابية للمهندس خيرت الشاطر، مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، قرار استبعاد الشاطر بـ"جائر وظالم"، ويعيد مصر إلى يوم 24 يناير، ويؤكد أن من يحكم مصر حتى الان هو حسنى مبارك.

وأكد مراد، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، على أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ستتخذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية والثورية (يقصد طبعا الشوارعية) بعد استبعاد الشاطر، مشدداً أنهم لن يقبلوا بإعادة إنتاج نظام مبارك مرة أخرى، مضيفاً" نحن مصممون على الحفاظ على حقوقنا، وإن ثورة يناير لم تتم، والمجلس العسكرى والمخابرات، لن ينجحوا فى إعادة النظام القديم مرة أخرى".

وأعتبر مدير الحملة الانتخابية للمهندس خيرت الشاطر، مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، أن استبعاد عمر سليمان، من سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية بـأنه "تمثيلية"، مضيفاً" لا أتخيل أن يكون شفيق مرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، فى الوقت الذى يتم فيه استبعاد رموز الحركة الوطنية، ولا يمكن أن يتصور إبعاد نلسون مانديلا لمجرد أنه تعرض فى عهد النظام العنصرى هناك فى جنوب إفريقيا للسجن".

وأكد مراد، على أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين طرحت بالدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة فى سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية كمرشح "احتياطى"، لأنها لا تثق فى المجلس العسكرى، معتبراً أن استبعاد الشاطر يؤكد وجود نية لدى المجلس العسكرى فى التلاعب بالانتخابات.
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مورسى الزنااااااااااااااتى ....:fun_lol:*
> *أبا الفتوح يا العوا ...غالبا أبا الفتوح...:flowers:*
> *ياخسارة كان نفسى فى الجينيرال ...:blush2:*


*خلاص زى بعضه ابا الفتوحى ابا الفتوووحى*
*ومكتوبالك ياابوالفتووووح*
*انك تكون الفرعون الجديد*
*وهكذا سوف ناخذ من كل رجل قبيلااااااااة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> * معتبراً أن استبعاد الشاطر يؤكد وجود نية لدى المجلس العسكرى فى التلاعب بالانتخابات.*


*طب بـ " باسبور " أمك يعنى ...نعمل أية فى القوانين ؟؟!!:new6:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*هل سايستمر الاخوان فى هجوهم على العسكر وعلى اصرارهم على تفعيل قانون عزل الفلول وفى سحب مراشحيهم للرئاسة من السباق 
والاهم هل سيقولوا بشرعية الميدان 
هل سيظل تعاطفهم مع شباب الثورة باق ام ستختلف مواقفهم فور سماعهم بخروج سليمان من السباق

منقول
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*بعد استبعاد الشاطر ..(اردوغان مصر و يوسف هذا العصر )....تقرر اعطاء محمد مرسى لقب مهاتير الوطن ..... ومازال البحث جارى عن اسم نبى مناسب لتشبيه مرسى بيه ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*عاااجل : من مكتب الارشاد ..على جميع الاخوان تغيير صورة البروفيل لصورة محمد مرسى ....مرسيون ان شاء الله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*مستحيل عمر سليمان يكون وقع فى الغلطة التافهة بتاعت التوزيع الجغرافى .ده خطأ مقصود الوقوع فيه ..سليمان زى رجل الجلابية اللى نزل يبوظ الماتش*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بعد استبعاد الشاطر ..(اردوغان مصر و يوسف هذا العصر )....تقرر اعطاء محمد مرسى لقب مهاتير الوطن ..... ومازال البحث جارى عن اسم نبى مناسب لتشبيه مرسى بيه ..*


*مووووسى*
*عشان بعد كدا .. اللى نحسبه موسى*
*يطلع فررررررررررعوووووووون *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*قال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، والذى ورد اسمه فى قرار المستبعدين العشرة من سباق المنافسة، أنه سيتقدم باكرالأحد بطعن فى قرار استبعاده، مؤكدا صحة موقفه وحصوله على حكم قضائى ينفى حصول والدته على الجنسية الأمريكية (فين الحكم ده).

وهاجم أبو إسماعيل اللجنة العليا المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة، واصفا موقفها بالخروج على المنظومة القانونية والدستورية، وأنها زعمت تعليق أعمالها بالأمس لوجود مواطنين متظاهرين أمام مقر اللجنة فيما كانت تباشر مهامها لإقصائى من سباق المرشحين.

وناشد أبو إسماعيل أنصاره بعدم إبداء أى ردود أفعال تجاه قرار الاستبعاد انتظارا لنظر الطعن المقدم للجنة مستبشرا بصحة موقف القانونى (نفسى يطلعوا رجالة ويعملوها).*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*انباء عن محاصرة انصار الشيخ حازم لشركة الكهرباء بعد انتشار شائعة انه ما دفعش الفاتورة # لازم_حازم

محاصرة انصار الشيخ حازم مقر قناة موجة كوميدي بعد عرضها مسرحية ماما أمريكا # لازم_حازم

انبا عن محاصرة المكوجى لكرمشة جلبية الشيخ حازم # لازم_حازم

محاصرة انصار ابو اسماعيل لشركة نوكيا علشان الزرار اللى بيعلى ويوطى مش شغال ف تليفونه # لازم_حازم

انباء عن محاصره ولاد ابواسماعيل لاداره المرور لاعلانهم انتهاء رخصه ابواسماعيل # لازم_حازم

انباء عن محاصرة انصار الشيخ حازم لشركة تي ايه داتا علشان الشيخ حازم بيشتكي ان النت بطئ ! # لازم_حازم

انصار الشيخ حازم يحاصرون محل حلاق الشيخ علشان خفله السوالف # لازم_حازم

انصار الشيخ حازم يحاصرون شركة المياة بعد رفع الضغط لمنزل الشيخ مما ادى الى لسعة بالماء الساخن و هو بيستحمى # لازم_حازم

#لازم_حازم عاجل إصابة حازم أبو إسماعيل بدمل فى منطقة القفا ... و أنصاره يهددون المجلس العسكرى برد مزلزل و يصرحون : دمائنا دون قفاك يا مولانا

ويقال ان تفجيرات خط الغاز يقوم بها أنصاره .. لأنه اتلسع وهو بيولع البوتجاز السنة اللى فاتت .. والله أعلم # لازم_حازم

انصار الشيخ حازم يحاصرون ماسبيرو لمنع عرض كارتون مازنجر لوجود لفظ "مزدوج" به # لازم_حازم

انباء عن محاصرة انصار الشيخ حازم لمبني الجزيرة في مصر علشان الاشتراك عنده وقف ومش هيعرف يتابع الكلاسيكو في اسبانيا # لازم_حازم

#لازم_حازم أنباء عن تساقط شعر لحية الشيخ ..و حملة أبو إسماعيل تتهم الصهيونية العالمية بالتخطيط لذلك

انصار الشيخ حازم يحاصرون المصرية للاتصالات ..لانه اتصل بحد وطلع تليفونه مشغول # لازم_حازم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وناشد أبو إسماعيل أنصاره بعدم إبداء أى ردود أفعال تجاه قرار الاستبعاد انتظارا لنظر الطعن المقدم للجنة مستبشرا بصحة موقف القانونى (نفسى يطلعوا رجالة ويعملوها).*


*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون *

*اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيراً منها* 
*اللهم انتقم من الظالمين وانصرنا عليهم بقدرتك فإنك لا ترضى بالظلم يا رب العالمين*
*:new6::new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 أبريل 2012)

أعتقد أن رجلا محترما كعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح
يمكن أن يكون الحل الوسط والمقبول
حتى من الأقباط


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*ما يفعله أبو إسماعيل و أتباعه هو اﻵتي؛ تحكم المحكمة لصالحة و تقبل اللجنه أوراقه فيكون هذا نصر كبير و فتح من الله. لا تقبل أوراقه و يثبت من واقع المستندات اﻷمريكية-الغير قابله للتزوير و إن أرادوا- أنها أمريكية، إذا هي المؤامرة الكونية و الجهاد و بيعات الدم. بمعنى آخر، حازم أبو اسماعيل يقول فيها ﻷخفيها و أقلبها ضلمة. و نعم المرشح الرئاسي.. و نعم المؤيدين.. و نعم المسلمين.. و نعم الناس المتحضرة اللتي نأمن على البلد في أيديهم.. لك الله يا مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أعتقد أن رجلا محترما كعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح
> يمكن أن يكون الحل الوسط والمقبول
> حتى من الأقباط



*مصيبته أنه أخوانى سابق
واللى اتلسع من مرسى
بينفخ فى فتوحة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*ارتبك المتأسلمون فعادوا إلى أصل الفكرة، مطالبين بحماية الثورة التى قالوا فى شبابها ما نعرفه جميعا، يدافعون عن الثورة لتحميهم من خطر عمر سليمان بعد أن رفضوا المشاركة لحماية فتاة (وهى إيه اللى مودّيها هناك؟)، يتحدثون عن شرعية الميدان بعد أن تَغزّلوا فى شرعية البرلمان، يهتفون بسقوط العسكر بعد أن قال الشيخ حازم إن فى القلب متسعا لأن يسامحهم.

للأسف قطار الثورة فاتهم، وهو يتحرك باتجاه آخر، صحيح يسير ببطء لكنه فاتهم، وما يفعلونه الآن ليس سوى محاولة مستميتة للقفز فى آخر عربة، وهو أمر صعب ما لم يتحرروا من الأشخاص الذين يحملونهم فوق رؤوسهم ويلهثون بهم، ربما لو تحرروا من الأشخاص وحملوا الوطن كله فوق رؤوسهم سيجدونه أخفّ كثيرا.

اقعدوا بالعافية أو موتوا بغيظكم، فعمر سليمان حلق لكم شاربه، والرئيس المخلوع الآن لم يخسر رهانه عندما قال هو أو الفوضى، أما هو فموجود بشخصه وفى شخص نائبه، أما الفوضى فما هى إلا محاولة يائسة للفرفرة على حدود الهاوية.

عمر طاهر*


----------



## BITAR (14 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاااجل : من مكتب الارشاد ..على جميع الاخوان تغيير صورة البروفيل لصورة محمد مرسى ....مرسيون ان شاء الله*


*محمد مرسى الاستاذ  بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق
مضطهد الطلبه المسيحيين بالكلية
ونجلاه
من قالوا 
انت مش عارفنا احنا مين احنا ولاد محمد مرسى
عندما طالبهم احد الضباط 
بابراز تحقيق الشخصيه 
( القضية المعروفه )
ومنهم من له قضيه مخدراااااااااااااات
يعنى 
راحوا ولاد مبارك
جاءوا باولاد مرسى
ولا عزاء لمصر
*​


----------



## BITAR (14 أبريل 2012)

*محامي أبو اسماعيل:*

* إذا لم تتقبل اللجنة الطعن*

* أنصاره من أسوان إلى الإسكندرية جاهزون للتحرك!*


----------



## BITAR (14 أبريل 2012)

*تخيل ان *


*اولاد أخت*

* " خليفة المسلمين " *


* ممكن يبقوا جنود في الجيش الأمريكي*​


----------



## BITAR (14 أبريل 2012)

*جمال صابر مدير حملة أبو اسماعيل لمحمود سعد:*​ 
* انهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون بهذا البلد*

*سيجدونها ناراً وسيجدونها دماءً*​


----------



## BITAR (14 أبريل 2012)

*بعد استبعاد الشاطر *


*شعار حملة محمد مرسي انتخبوا صاحب صاحب مشروع النهضة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *جمال صابر مدير حملة أبو اسماعيل لمحمود سعد:*​
> * انهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون بهذا البلد*
> 
> *سيجدونها ناراً وسيجدونها دماءً*​



*هذا الشيئ صايع من صيع روض الفرج ... *


----------



## BITAR (14 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا الشيئ صايع من صيع روض الفرج ... *


* هل هذا الشىء من اطلق النار والمولوتوف على مسيره شبرا
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2012)

*متابعات- جهاد الأنصاري: منذ 1 ساعة 43 دقيقة بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد*

*أكد الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل أن الحكم القضائي الذي صدر لصالحه كان ضد 3 جهات الخارجية والداخلية واللجنة العليا للانتخابات وتجاهلها لهذا الحكم ورفضها له مصيبة قضائية لأنهم يضربون بالقانون عرض الحائط ،*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *​*اذا لم تستح فافعل ما شئت ...*
*فين الحكم ده اللى ضد ثلاث جهات ؟!!!!!!*
*ياشيخ حرام عليك بقى ...حرام عليك بجد ...*


----------



## BITAR (14 أبريل 2012)

*نشرت صفحة " كلنا خالد سعيد "، السبت، رسالة إلى الشيخ المستبعد من السباق الرئاسي حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل في محاولة لمساعدته في إظهار ما إذا كانت والدته لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية كما يقول.*
*ونشرت الصفحة رسالة جاء فيها:*
*"  بعد بيان اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الواضح والذي يؤكد حصول والدة الشيخ  حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل على الجنسية الأمريكية في 25 أكتوبر 2006، يجب على  الشيخ حازم الآن تقديم الأدلة على كذب هذا الادعاء، ولأننا نبحث عن عنوان  الحقيقة ولا شيء غيرها فنحن نقدم بعض المقترحات للشيخ حازم ونتمنى أن تصل  له ولجميع مؤيديه ومحبيه، لإثبات ذلك:*
*- وجود النسخة الأصلية من  الجرين كارد مع عائلة الشيخ، فالسلطات الأمريكية تشترط تسليم الجرين كارد  لاستلام جواز السفر الأمريكي بعد الحصول على الجنسية.*
*- صورة من جواز  السفر المصري وفيها أختام دخول للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بعد 25 أكتوبر  2006، لأن الجرين كارد وثيقة هوية فقط والسلطات الأمريكية تضع أختام الدخول  والخروج على جواز سفر الشخص وليس على الجرين كارد. ولو كانت والدة الشيخ  لم تحصل على الجنسية فسيكون جوازها مليئا بأختام الدخول والخروج بعد هذا  التاريخ.*
*- صورة من جواز السفر المصري وفيها تأشيرات دخول وأختام  دخول وخروج لدول أوروبية، الشيخ ذكر أكثر من مرة أنها تسافر لدول أوروبا  لنشر الدعوة والعلاج، ولو كان لديها الجواز الأمريكي لن تكون مضطرة للحصول  على التأشيرات وستسافر به.*
*-  اثبات الشيخ بالوثائق أن والدته لم  تمكث بأمريكا لمدد طويلة خلال المدة من 2001 إلى 2006 لأن ذلك هو أحد شروط  الحصول على الجنسية الأمريكية، حيث أنه بمجرد تقديم طلب الحصول على الجنسية  تقوم السلطات بحساب عدد الأيام التي مكثها الشخص داخل الولايات المتحدة  خلال الخمس سنوات الأخيرة وتقوم بمنح الجنسية لمن ثبت أنه مكث أكثر من نصف  المدة داخلها.*
*- إظهار مجموعة من المستندات الحكومية الأمريكية كعقود  الايجار أو التمليك والتي تم توقيعها بعد 25 أكتوبر 2006 وتُجيب فيها  والدته على سؤال الجنسية بأنها مصرية.*
*بانتظار ردود الشيخ. وربنا يوّفقنا جميعا للوصول إلى الحق .. والحق فقط".*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*أكد اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس السابق والمرشح فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، أنه سيقدم تظلم للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، ضد قرار اللجنة باستبعاده من سباق انتخابات الرئاسة.

وقال سليمان، الذى تم استبعاده بقرار من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية مساء اليوم السبت، فى بيان له اليوم: طبقاً للخطاب الذى تم إرساله إلينا من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، سيتم استكمال كافة المستندات والأوراق المطلوبة والتظلم من هذا القرار فى خلال 48 ساعة طبقاً لقرار اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*نفى مصدر قضائى باللجنة العليا للانتخابات، ما تردد حول حازم أبو إسماعيل المرشح المستبعد من انتخابات الرئاسة، بشأن اتهامه بالتزوير وإنكار أن والدته تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية.

وأضاف المصدر أن هذا الحديث سابق، كما أنه لم يتقدم حتى بتظلم على قرار استبعاده بسبب هذا الأمر، ومن المحتمل أن يقبل تظلمه أو يرفض ولكن ليس مستبعدا أن يتم مساءلته على هذا الإنكار وعدم الإفصاح، عما إذا كانت والدته تحمل الجنسية من عدمه.

وكان أبو إسماعيل قد قدم إقرارا كتابيا للجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة مرفق بأوراق ترشحه، أكد فيه أن والدته مصرية ولا تحمل جنسية أخرى.
*


----------



## Eva Maria (14 أبريل 2012)

يعني حسب خبرتي الضئيلة في السياسة المصرية 

اعتقد انو هاي أخبار حلوة


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

ادمن صفحة عمر سليمان
*سبب استبعاد السيد عمر سليمان حتى الأن إدارى و يمكن تداركه حسبما اكدت مصادر فى لجنة الانتخابات و فقهاء دستوريين مثل السيد نور فرحات و بسبب عدم استيفاء بعض التوكيلات المطلوبة عن بعض المحافظات . حملة السيد عمر سليمان الرسمية و نقلاً عنها تؤكد ان لديها مخزونا اضافيا من التوكيلات لم يتم تقديمه . و سيتم تقديمه فى خلال 48 ساعة حسب القانون. (الأدمن)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> يعني حسب خبرتي الضئيلة في السياسة المصرية
> 
> اعتقد انو هاي أخبار حلوة



*الاسلاميين همج ... لن يرضخوا للقانون الذى شرعوه هم بانفسهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*مرتضي منصور يؤكد بالمستندات أن القائد الحقيقي لموقعة الجمل هو طنطاوي والمجلس العسكري.
 شكل المجرمين وقعوا فى بعض والمستخبى هيبااااان !!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*اللجنة العليا للرئاسة تطالب النيابة بالتحقيق مع ابو اسماعيل بتهمه التضليل والتزوير وتقديم بيانات غير صحيحة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أبريل 2012)

*هدد الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بكشف قضايا رشوة ضد بعض الأشخاص وذلك ردا علي استبعاده من سباق الرئاسة, وقال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل في مداخلة هاتفية له على قناة الحكمة:” أنا لم أُخطر إلى الآن رسمياً بالاستبعاد, و نحن أمام انفلات شديد وغطرسة وتحدي للقوانين وإهدار لها … ما يحدث هو مصادمة مباشرة لثوابت القوانين والمجلس العسكري صار الآن على المحك، واللجنة الرئاسية اخترقت كل قواعد القانون وعندي قضايا رشوة ضد أشخاص سأضطر أن أنشرها، وسألتزم بالسهم الأخير من القانون وأذهب غداً لأتظلم”.
وقال حازم لأنصاره: “نحن طبعا في رباط و لكننا سننتظر إلى الغد و نتظلم فلا يتحرك أحد الآن”, وأضاف: “القرار الرسمي إذا كان به اختراق للدستور فعليهم أن يتحملوا النتيجة”.
وعلقت مصادر قانونية على تهديدات أبو إسماعيل قائلة إن كلامه يدينه بالتستر على الفساد, مضيفة أنها في حدها الأدنى جريمة أخلاقية وعندما تأتي من مرشح للرئاسة فإنها تتحول لجريمة سياسية كبيرة وتنزع عنه الثقة وتساءلت كيف نثق به لنسلمه الرئاسة بعد هذا التصريح.
وشن عدد من متابعي صفحة “حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل” حملة انتقادات ضد تصريحات الشيخ, وانتقدوا عدم كشفه عما لديه من قضايا رشوة, وقال أحد المعلقين:”الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس”

*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هدد الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بكشف قضايا رشوة ضد بعض الأشخاص وذلك ردا علي استبعاده من سباق الرئاسة, وقال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل في مداخلة هاتفية له على قناة الحكمة:” أنا لم أُخطر إلى الآن رسمياً بالاستبعاد, و نحن أمام انفلات شديد وغطرسة وتحدي للقوانين وإهدار لها … ما يحدث هو مصادمة مباشرة لثوابت القوانين والمجلس العسكري صار الآن على المحك، واللجنة الرئاسية اخترقت كل قواعد القانون وعندي قضايا رشوة ضد أشخاص سأضطر أن أنشرها، وسألتزم بالسهم الأخير من القانون وأذهب غداً لأتظلم”.*
> *وقال حازم لأنصاره: “نحن طبعا في رباط و لكننا سننتظر إلى الغد و نتظلم فلا يتحرك أحد الآن”, وأضاف: “القرار الرسمي إذا كان به اختراق للدستور فعليهم أن يتحملوا النتيجة”.*
> *وعلقت مصادر قانونية على تهديدات أبو إسماعيل قائلة إن كلامه يدينه بالتستر على الفساد, مضيفة أنها في حدها الأدنى جريمة أخلاقية وعندما تأتي من مرشح للرئاسة فإنها تتحول لجريمة سياسية كبيرة وتنزع عنه الثقة وتساءلت كيف نثق به لنسلمه الرئاسة بعد هذا التصريح.*
> *وشن عدد من متابعي صفحة “حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل” حملة انتقادات ضد تصريحات الشيخ, وانتقدوا عدم كشفه عما لديه من قضايا رشوة, وقال أحد المعلقين:”الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس”*


*شكلها فيها دممممممممم*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أبريل 2012)

* سيكون أولها وزارة الداخلية 

   						أنصارأبوإسماعيل يهددون بعمليات استشهادية 




*
* 




​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب– محمود فايد: 			 	 

 هدد أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل أحد المستبعدين من سباق الرئاسة بالقيام بعمليات استشهادية احتجاجا على قرار اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية لاستبعادها الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل وإجبارها على التراجع عن هذا القرار.
 وقال أحدهم فى رسالة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى - فيس بوك- موجها حديثه لوزارة الداخلية علي الصفحة الرسمية للوزارة واللجنة الرئاسية: حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم ياكلاب الأمريكان, ياعملاء, أقسم بالله سوف أقوم بأكبر العمليات الاستشهادية فى حق الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل, و حسبى الله فيكم أنا مش مصدق إزاى الشيخ يخرج ياعلمانيين وملحدين, مشيرا إلى أن أول عملية استشهادية ستكون من وزارة الداخلية مختتما رسالته "إنا لله وإنا إلية راجعون ".
 وفى السياق ذاته طالب أبو إسماعيل أنصاره بالهدوء وعدم التظاهر والاحتشاد والتصرف بأي شكل مخالف للقانون لانه سيتخذ الإجراءات القانونية ولكن عليهم ان يكونوا منتبهين وأن يدعوا الله أن ينصر الفكرة الاسلامية بغض النظر عن شخص أبو إسماعيل .
يشار إلى أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية قد قررت أمس اليوم السبت استبعاد عشرة من المرشحين لمنصب رئاسة الجمهورية وكان على رأسهم الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل لامتلاك والدته الجنسية الأمريكية .
**
اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أبريل 2012)

*   						الجبهة السلفية: استبعاد حازم مؤامرة ضد الشعب 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب- بسام رمضان: 			 	 

 اعتبر الشيخ أشرف عبد المنعم عضو المكتب التنفيذي للجبهة السلفية أن استبعاد الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل و المهندس خيرت الشاطر مؤامرة ضد إرادة الشعب وسلب لإرادته الحرة في الاختيار.
 وأكد عبد المنعم في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد" أنه يكفي إثبات المؤامرة من دخول عمر سليمان مدير المخابرات السابق الانتخابات الرئاسية بطريقة مستفزة في حراسة الحرس الجمهوري والشرطة العسكرية بهدف تخويف الشعب والإسلاميين لإيصال رسالة أنهم سيرون أسوأ من أيام مبارك.
 وتابع قوله:" اللجنة أزاحت أبو إسماعيل بالمرتبة الأولى ثم الشاطر بالدرجة الثانية ، وبعدها إزاحة سليمان لإيصال رسالة أنه زي ما استبعدنا دول أستبعدنا اللي انتوا خايفين منه " ، ومضيفا:" وتصورا أن الشعب سيسكت بعد ذلك بالعودة إلى الظلم والتزوير وسلب إرادتهم الحرة في الاختيار"
وتعجب عبد المنعم من تجاهل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات من حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري واصفا إياها بالتجاوز "المعيب" ، متسائلا : هل اللجنة تملك مصادر سرية غير أجهزة الدولة المعروفة تثبت حصول والدة أبو إسماعيل على الجنسية الأمريكية ."
وشدد عبد المنعم على أن الأمر ليس مرتبطا بالشيخ أبو إسماعيل، ولكنه متعلق بعودة الكرامة والعدالة والحرية للناس من جديد ، مؤكدا على استمرار التصعيد السلمي للحفاظ على الثورة ومكتسابتها.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أبريل 2012)

*حملة عمر سليمان: توكيلاتنا سليمة ولم نتلقَ إخطارًا رسميًا بالاستبعاد*​*






نفت حملة الرسمية للواء عمر سليمان استبعاده رسميًا من ماراثون انتخابات الرئاسة أو إبلاغها بأي صورة من الصور بهذا الأمر.

وقالت مصادر إن التوكيلات التى تم تسليمها باسم اللواء عمر سليمان مستوفاة لشرط التوزيع الجغرافى وبلغت 44 ألف توكيل وليس صحيحًا أنها غير مستوفاة لذلك وبالتالي ليس هناك أي مبرر على الإطلاق لمثل هذا الاستبعاد فى حالة حدوثه.

وأكدت أن الحملة فى انتظار أى قرار رسمي بشأن استبعاد اللواء عمر سليمان حتي يمكنها تقييم الموقف.




*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أبريل 2012)

*الموقف القانونى للمستبعدين من الترشح للرئاسه 






صرح أ.حسن ابو العنين المحامى للفجر بالموقف القانونى للمرشحين للرئاسه انه يوجد بعض المرشحين من المتوقع قبول طعنهم لضعف اسباب استبعادهم من الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسيه واوضح ابو العنين للفجر من اولى الشخصيات التى سيتم قبول طعنها

الفريق حسام خيرالله لانه مرشح عن حزب متنازع على رئاسته وليس له أي ممثل قانوني. وهذه المشكله قد تحل خلال 24 ساعه القادمه بالاتفاق بين الاطراف المتنازعة على رئاسة الحزب

اما عن اللواء عمر سليمان فان استبعاده لعدم استيفاء جمع التوكيلات من جميع المحافظات وفى امكانه جمع التوكيلات الباقيه وبموجب حكم من للقضاء الادارى يستطيع المرشح جمع توكيلات احتياطيه بديله عن اى توكيل مزور او غير مكتمل البيانات

وجاءت المفاجأة عند سؤال الاستاذ حسن ابو العينين عن موقف مرتضى منصور فجاء الرد انه يمكن للاستاذ مرتضى الترشح لمنصب رئاسة الجمهورية لانه مرشح عن حزب مصر القومى الذى توفى رئيسه الاستاذ طلعت السادات ولم يتم تعيين رئيس للحزب بشكل رسمى الى الان*​*

كما ان الموقف القانونى لمرتضى منصور سليم لانه حصل على حكم برد الاعتبار فى القضايا السابقة التى نفذ احكامها بالاضافة الى ان قضية موقعة الجمل لم يفصل فيها بعد

اما فيما يخص المرشح ايمن نور فهناك مانع قانونى يحرمه من اللحاق بركب الانتخابات الرئاسية لانه لم يحصل على رد اعتبار يسمح له بالترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية

اما المرشح المهندس خيرت الشاطر مرشح جماعة الاخوان المسلمين فموقفه القانونى يمنعه من الترشح بسبب قضايا فصل فيها القضاء ونفذ احكامها ولم يحكم له القضاء برد الاعتبار له وهى القضية المشهورة "مليشيات الازهر " ولم يكمل الشاطر مدة الحكم لاسباب صحيه

الفجر*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أبريل 2012)

حملة عمر سليمان: 
الخطأ في جمع التوكيلات كان لضيق الوقت.. وسنقوم باستكمال الأوراق​ محمد خيرالله وأ ش أ  ​ 






عمر سليمان​​نفت الدكتورة ريم ممدوح المتحدث الرسمي لحملة اللواء عمر سليمان المستبعد من الانتخابات الرئاسية أن تكون عملية جمع التوكيلات استخدمت وسائل غير مشروعة أو عن طريق الضغط على جهات أو مسئولين أو استخدام رجال المخابرات في عملية جمع التوكيلات، موضحة أنه لو هناك شئ من ذلك ما تم استبعاد اللواء عمر سليمان من السباق الرئاسي. 
وأضافت ريم ممدوح أننا سنتخذ الإجراءات القانونية في قرار الاستبعاد، بعد أن يتم إبلاغنا رسميا معللة أن قرار الاستبعاد جاء نتيجة خطأ في التوكيلات بسبب ضيق الوقت في جمعها مشيرة إلى أن اللواء عمر سليمان لن ينسحب من انتخابات الرئاسة ويخلو بآمال القاعدة العريضة التي طالبته بالترشح. 
من جهة أخرى صرح مصدر وثيق الصلة باللواء عمر سليمان، أنه بمجرد وصول خطاب اللجنة باستبعاده من سباق الترشح وقراءة فحواه سيتم استكمال كل المستندات والأوراق المطلوبة قبل الميعاد المسموح به فى الخطاب المرسل من اللجنة. 
وأوضح المصدر، أنه سيتم خلال الثمانى والأربعين ساعة المقبلة تقديم التظلم المطلوب للجنة العليا للانتخابات مع باقى المستندات والأدلة المطلوبة.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أبريل 2012)

عاجل على قناة CBC مسؤل من الهيئة العليا للانتخابات: إذا نجح عمر سليمان خلال 48 في تصحيح الاخطاء الواردة في التوكيلات واحضار التوكيلات الناقصة سيكون موقفة الدستوري سليم ويمكنه الترشح . 

 عمر سليمان: ندرس قرار اللجنة العليا وسنتقدم بتظلم خلال 48 ساعة


----------



## Critic (15 أبريل 2012)

روح يا سمعة اتدارى فى اى حتة على جنب فضيحتك بقت بجلاجل


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

نفى أمين عام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة المستشار حاتم بجاتو ما نشرته بعض المواقع الإلكترونية حول تقديم بلاغ للنيابة العامة ضد المرشح حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بتهمة التضليل و التزوير . 

كانت الأنباء قد تواترت عن قيام اللجنة العليا بتقديم بلاغ تتهم فيه حازم أبو إسماعيل بالتزوير فى الأوراق و تقديم بيانات غير صحيحة عن جنسية والدته . 

و أشار المستشار حاتم بجاتو فى تصريحات خاصة لبوابة أخبار اليوم ان هذه الانباء عارية تماماً من الصحة و ان اللحنة لم تتقدم بأى بلاغات حتى الان و ذلك انتظاراً لفترة التظلمات و التى تستمر لمدة 48 ساعة .

اخبار اليوم


----------



## grges monir (15 أبريل 2012)

الوضع كدة بقى شبة شتعل بين اللجنة الرئاسية والمرشحين والمجلس العسككرى بيدير الموقف من بعيد وكانة مش لية دعوة ههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> نفى أمين عام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة المستشار حاتم بجاتو ما نشرته بعض المواقع الإلكترونية حول تقديم بلاغ للنيابة العامة ضد المرشح حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بتهمة التضليل و التزوير .
> 
> كانت الأنباء قد تواترت عن قيام اللجنة العليا بتقديم بلاغ تتهم فيه حازم أبو إسماعيل بالتزوير فى الأوراق و تقديم بيانات غير صحيحة عن جنسية والدته .
> 
> ...


*اللجنة ماتقدرش تقدم اى ورق للنيابة لان دا هايدينها وهايدى مجال لابو اسماعيل انه يثبت بالقانون انهم خالفوا حكم المحكمة وهايبفى منظرهم  سئ جدا .. وعلى فكرة هايرجعوا عمر سليمان *​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أبريل 2012)

*الف مليون مبروك فى ستين داهية ماعدا عمر سليمان طبعا اللى بنسبة 90 فى المية هيرجع تانى للسباق لان الحجة فى استبعاده ادارية بتتعلق بورقه مش جنائية ولا سياسية ولا زى حزومة الاقرع امة امريكية كافرة
اتمنى انه يمسك مصر عمر سليمان مش لجمال امه لسبب بسيط علشان يرجع الكلاب السعرانة كلاب السعودية  تانى لجحورهم تحت الجزم مكانهم الطبيعى واللى يستحقوه  
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

*ليس من حق المستبعد لعدم اكتمال توكيلاته ان يستكملها مرة اخرى .. *
http://www.shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=15042012&id=9ff29371-8a69-4a44-8cf1-230b55d22fff​


----------



## BITAR (15 أبريل 2012)

*وياترى الكداب لسه بيروح مارينا
ولا
هيروح افغانستان
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ليس من حق المستبعد لعدم اكتمال توكيلاته ان يستكملها مرة اخرى .. *
> http://www.shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=15042012&id=9ff29371-8a69-4a44-8cf1-230b55d22fff​




*محدش عارف الحقيقه فين
شويه يقولوا من حقه يكمل توكيلاته
وشويه يقولوا مش من حقه
فعلا السياسه قذاره​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اللجنة ماتقدرش تقدم اى ورق للنيابة لان دا هايدينها وهايدى مجال لابو اسماعيل انه يثبت بالقانون انهم خالفوا حكم المحكمة وهايبفى منظرهم سئ جدا .. وعلى فكرة هايرجعوا عمر سليمان *​


*يا استاذ ياسر أنت هتعمل ( زيها ) ؟!!*
*مال اللجنة ومال حكم المحكمة اللى واخده ؟؟؟*
*الحُكم موجه لوزارة الداخلية بألزامها بأستخراج ( شهادة أدارية ) *
*هو بقى ياخد الورقة يقدمها هنا وألا هناك والا يعملها قرطاس لب ...هو حر ...*
*اللجنة مستندة على حاجة تانية خااااااااااااالص مالهاش علاقة بالحكم ...أن والدته ( أستعملت ) جواز أو وثيقة سفر أميريكية فى الدخول والخروج من البلاد ...*
*أى أنها ( تجنست بجنسية بلد أجنبى ) (( ولم تُخطر الجهات المختصة )) - أى بالمخالفة للقانون - *
*وهذا لا يمنع كون أن وزارة الداخلية (( تقاعست )) عن تطبيق القانون ...نشرح كمان ؟؟!!!...*
*نشرح*
*واحد كسر أشارة وجرى ...العسكرى اللى واقف أخد نمرته :fun_lol: لكنه تقاعس عن أبلاغ الجهة المختصة ...*
*هل هذا يعنى أنه لم يخالف القانون ؟!!*
*( ظابط الكمين :new6 ...مسكه بعدها بشارعين ...*
*داخلين على سنة تقريبا ) وبنشرح فيها ....:scenic::new6::new6:*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أبريل 2012)

استاذ عبود ما هو وضع القانوني لعمر سليمان الان ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أبريل 2012)

ازاى تخوف اخوانى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> استاذ عبود ما هو *وضع القانوني* لعمر سليمان الان ؟


*حتى الآن غير واضح بالنسبة له وبالنسبة للمُستبعدين لنفس السبب ( عدم أكتمال التوكيلات ) ...*
*القرار الوحيد بيد اللجنة من الممكن قبول أوراقه لو أستوفاها خلال 48 ساعة ( من تاريخ أخطاره رسمياً ) وليس من تاريخ الآعلان فى الصُحف !!*
*( المفترض قانوناً ) أن المرشح الذى يتظلم من قرار أستبعاده أن يعود للسباق الرئاسى متى زال سبب الأستبعاد...*
*اللوا عمر سليمان لم يُخالف شرطاً من الشروط ...ولكنه (( لم )) يستوفى أحد تلك الشروط ...*
*وهناك فرق كبير ..*
*هنا نعود لصيغة الأخطار نفسه التى ستصل اللى المترشح هل أعطوه فسحة من الوقت لأستكمال أوراقه ؟*
*القرار بيد اللجنة ...*


----------



## Critic (15 أبريل 2012)

تعليق ابراهيم عيسى على استبعاد ابو سماعيل

[YOUTUBE]IgSxVV6nWd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا استاذ ياسر أنت هتعمل ( زيها ) ؟!!*
> *مال اللجنة ومال حكم المحكمة اللى واخده ؟؟؟*
> *الحُكم موجه لوزارة الداخلية بألزامها بأستخراج ( شهادة أدارية ) *
> *هو بقى ياخد الورقة يقدمها هنا وألا هناك والا يعملها قرطاس لب ...هو حر ...*
> ...


*انت تانى .. (نفس صيغة المرة اللى فاتت)*
*الصيغة ==> انا عارف انك استاذنا فى القانون ياعبووود .. بس اسمحلى افهمك الحته دى*
*1 - اللجنة الرئاسية هى جهة ادارية فاحصة للاوراق المقدمة من المترشحين وليس من اختصاصها اصدار احكام او توقعات او الفصل فى خصومة*
*2 - بمجرد ان سمعه رفع قضية من الادارية*
*واختصم فيها ثلاث جهات اصبح شكل وموضوع القضية خصومة لايفصل فيها الا القضاء*
*3 - لم يتقدم مفوض الدولة الا بشوية صور مالهاش اى قيمة لاثبات الحنسية*
*4 - لم تعطى اللجنة صور لسمعه من الورق المرسل من امريكا عن طريق الخارجية*

*فى حاجات تانية كتيير قوى بس انا زهقت من الكتابة *

*واخبرا نسال سؤال هام ,, جاوب عنه الاسوانى امس فى قناة سى بى سى ..*
*فعلا انسان ذكى .. لماذا لم تظهر امريكا اصول شهادة الجنسية او حتى الفيديو .. اللى يعرف*
*يرفع ايده .. هما موجودين بالمناسبة .. بس ليه مش عايزه تطلعهم *​


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ازاى تخوف اخوانى



ههههههه
فعلا .... هو ده


----------



## Critic (15 أبريل 2012)

عم ياسر
فوكك من امه
اخته واخوه وجوز اخته امريكان (والكذاب كان مدارى وانكر لما سألوه فى الاول ان اخته تحمل جنسية تانية)
رئيسنا هيبقى عيلته كلها امريكية !!

وسيبك اصلا من كل ده
منهجية تفكيره متنفعش رئيس حارة مش رئيس جمهورية
ايه اللى كل ما قرار ميعجبوش يطلع يهدد هو واتباعه , اسلوب طفولى غير ناضج فضلا عن انه ارهابى الفكر هو واتباعه ولا يتقبلوا فكرة الاختلاف معه , 

وللعلم انا مش بقول كدة علشان هو اسلامى لأنى مبقولش كدة على اى مرشح اسلامى تانى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> عم ياسر
> فوكك من امه
> اخته واخوه وجوز اخته امريكان (والكذاب كان مدارى وانكر لما سألوه فى الاول ان اخته تحمل جنسية تانية)
> رئيسنا هيبقى عيلته كلها امريكية !!
> ...


*اعتبرنى نسيته *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ​*2 - بمجرد ان سمعه رفع قضية من الادارية*
> *واختصم فيها ثلاث جهات اصبح شكل وموضوع القضية خصومة لايفصل فيها الا القضاء*
> ​


​*( رءم 1 )*
*شاور لى على التلات جهات يبقوا مين ؟؟؟*
*شاور لى من منطوق الحكم على التلات جهات دولى ...*
*وانا مستعد أفتح دكانة عجلاتى على ناصية المنتدى:fun_lol:*
*وكمان ( بمب ونيشان ) عشان العيد ....:flowers:*

*( رءم 2) *
*فين الموضوع ده اللى بقى خصومة فصل فيها القضاء ؟؟؟*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أبريل 2012)

الرب صالح هذا هو تدبير الرب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أبريل 2012)

عبود وضح لينا كدة هينفع يكمل ولا خلاص

*ننشر وثيقة استبعاد عمر سليمان من انتخابات الرئاسة*​




                        آخر تحديث :الأحد 15.04.2012 - 04:22 م​​
​*كتبت راتان جميل*​*كشفت وثيقة استبعاد اللواء عمر سليمان من الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية عن أن قرار اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية جاء لعدم استيفاء التأييدات الشعبية ، حيث بلغ عدد التوكيلات الصحيحة المقدمة منه عن محافظة أسيوط 969 توكيلاً.

وأوضحت الوثيقة التي حصل "صدي البلد" علي صورة منها، أن محافظةأسيوط هي المتممة لعدد المحافظات المطلوبة وكان عدد التوكيلات أقل من الحد الأدنى المطلوب لكل محافظة قانوناً، وبذلك فقد طالب الترشيح شرطاً من شروط ترشحه ، لذلك قررت اللجنة وبالإجماع عدم قبول ترشح سليمان لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية المقرر انتخابه يومي 23 ، 24 مايو المقبل. 

*


----------



## grges monir (15 أبريل 2012)

ههههههه يعنى 31 توكيل طيروة من الانتخابات؟؟
دول يعنى لو جابوا عيلين من اسيوط وبعتوهم يجيبوا بابا وماما واخواتهم هيخلصوا بابا العدد ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> عبود وضح *لينا كدة هينفع يكمل ولا خلاص*


*ما انا قلت لحضرتك القرار بيد اللجنة ...*
*هذا نص الخبر الصادر من اليوم السابع منذ قليل :*

*تحسم اللجنة العليا** المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية موقفها من الالتماس المقدم صباح اليوم الأحد من اللواء عمر سليمان ،نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق بشأن قرار استبعاده من الانتخابات، يوم الثلاثاء المقبل، *
*بموقفها إما برفض الالتماس أو قبوله.*

*ربنا يوفقه ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

*أما صاحبيكا بقى ....*

*استبعدت** اللجنة المرشح حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل بسبب اكتساب والدته السيدة نوال عبدالعزيز نور الجنسية الأمريكية *
*بتاريخ 25/10/2005 إلي جانب جنسيتها المصرية *
*وهو ما تحقق لدى اللجنة من أصل الشهادة الصادرة من وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية مختومة بالخاتم البارز والعلامة المائية بتوقيع منسوب لمصدرها *
*ووردت إلى اللجنة عن طريق وزارة الخارجية بالطريقة القانونية وهي صادرة بناء على طلب السفارة المصرية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.*
*وورد هذا المستند** إلى اللجنة الرئاسية بتاريخ 12/4/2012 *
*أي *
*بعد صدور حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري في الدعوى المقامة من أبوإسماعيل.*

*يالعيبببة ....*

Fly Robin fly ….


Up up to the sky …​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

*قال حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المستبعد من انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية إن المستندات التى أطلعته اللجنة عليها بخصوص جنسية والدته مطموسة، ولا تحمل أية أختام، مشيرا إلى أنه تقدم بثلاثة طلبات للجنة للحصول على نسخة من تلك المستندات من أجل السفر لأمريكا لاستخراج ما يفيد بأن تلك المستندات غير صحيحة ومزورة، إلا أن أعضاء اللجنة رفضوا هذا الطلب رفضا قاطعا.

 وأكد أبو إسماعيل عقب خروجه من مقر اللجنة عقب تقديمه للتظلم أن هذه المستندات غير أصلية، ولا يوجد عليها أية أختام أو توقيعات، مطالبا اللجنة بأن تكشف عن هذه المستندات، قائلا "بمنتهى الوضوح أتحدى اللجنة بأعضائها الخمسة إنهم "يتجدعنوا" وينشروا المستندات اللى هما معتمدين عليها"، وتابع أبو إسماعيل "إذا رفضت اللجنة نشر هذه المستندات، وأنا متمسك بنشرها، عشان كل الخلق يعرفوا إن هذا الكلام ليس له أصل"، واصفا إياه بـ "الانحراف".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

*وصل إلى مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بمصر الجديدة مساء اليوم الاحد مجموعة من أنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بعدد من السيارات وضع عليها بوسترات لحازم ابو إسماعيل كتب عليها "لا للتزوير احنا ولاد ابو اسماعيل اما النصر واما الشهادة " انتخبوا الصادق الامين حازم صلا ابو اسماعيل". 
وقام عدد من انصاره بتنظيم وقفة امام مقر اللجنة رافعين صورًا ولافتات مؤيدة لأبو إسماعيل مرددين هتافات عديدة ابرزها "اسلامية اسلامية ثورة تانية اسلامية " احنا ولاد ابو اسماعيل فيها اعدام يا مشير لو فيها تزوير" يا بجاتو احذر احذر امر العسكر مش هيفيدك" "أمه مصرية أمة يهودية رئيسنا حازم ابو اسماعيل".


*


----------



## وفاء وليم (15 أبريل 2012)

*الساحة الان لعمر موسى واحمد شفيق*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أبريل 2012)

إحالة بلاغات "الرئاسية" ضد "أبوإسماعيل" بتهمة تجاوز سقف الدعاية




  المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود 
       آخر تحديث :  الأحد 15.04.2012 - 07:42 م  


 *كتب - طارق سالم * أحال المستشار الدكتور عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام عددًا من البلاغات المقدمة من اللجنة العليا لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية والتى تتهم الشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل بتجاوز سقف الدعاية الانتخابية والبدء فى الدعاية قبل موعدها الرسمى واستخدام منشآت حكومية ودور العبادة الدينية فى الدعاية الى المستشار محمد ذكرى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شمال الجيزة للتحقيق فيها.

كان النائب العام قد تلقى العديد من البلاغات من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تتهم أبوإسماعيل بتجاوز السقف الانتخابي المحدد للدعاية وطالبت التحقيق فى مصدر أموال تلك الدعاية وأرفقت اللجنة بلاغات كشفت عن إنفاق أبوإسماعيل مبالغ هائلة علي دعايته الانتخابية منذ 10مارس الماضى من لافتات وملصقات وتساءلت من يقف وراء ذلك مع ملاحظة أن المتبقي لا يزال شهرين لحين إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية وهو ما يعد مخالفة قانونية صارخة لقانون انتخابات الرئاسة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة "26" من قانون انتخابات الرئاسة والذي وضع حد أقصي للدعاية عشرة ملايين جنيه كتكلفة للحمل، كما أنه علي المرشح تقديم المستندات الخاصة بمصادر تمويله وإنفاقه للجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات. 

وطالبت اللجنة النائب العام بالتحقيق بشكل عاجل وفوري مع المرشح في مصادر تمويل الحملة الانتخابية الخاصة به كمرشح للرئاسة والكشف عن تلك المصادر سواء كانت داخلية أو خارجية مع إلزامه بتقديم بيان تفصيلي للأموال التي قامت تلك الجهات بتمويل حملته الانتخابية.


----------



## BITAR (16 أبريل 2012)

*شموا النسيم *​*  مرة مرشح رئاسة.. قالوا له : 
*

*أمك أمريكية.*

*قال لهم:البينة على من ادعى.*

*قالوا له آدي المستندات من الخارجية.
 قام بدل ما يقدم مستنداته، راح راااافع قضية عشان الداخلية تثبت ان امه  ماعندهاش جنسية تانية. 
*

*فالداخلية قالت:امك ماعندهاش جنسية تانية!!.*

*فلجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية قالت له:*

*واحنا مالنا..احنا معانا مستندات من الخارجية.اطلع برة.*

*قال لهم:*

*انا معايا حكم يا صيع. ده انا قديم ومحامي وما اتاكلش أونطة.*

*قالوا  له: 
*

*الحكم ده من الداخلية.إنما اللي يثبت الجنسية الخارجية.
 قال لهم مستندات أمريكا مالهاش قيمة جنب مستندات مصر .
  قالوا له نعرف الجنسية من الدولة صاحبة الجنسية مش من عندنا يا عم الأمور. 
*

*قال لهم :*

* طلعوا لي الأوراق وافضحوني. سكتوا!!!!.
 ناس بتحب الراجل. قالت له انت ممكن تديهم قفا تاريخي.طلع أصل الجرين كارت  بتاع الحاجة اللي المفروض معاك وقدمه.تثبت انها مش معاها الجنسية. قام  الراجل سكت!!!
 قامت الناس انقسمت.اللجنة كذابة.لأ.الراجل هو اللي  كذاب.قام واحد قال له اليمين على من أنكر: إحلف.قام الراجل سكت!!.قاموا  قايلين البينة على من ادعى.طلعوا مستندات أمريكا.اللجنة سكتت!!.الراجل قال  ان حتى لو المستندات طلعت القانون مابياخدش بيها.الناس قالت امال مش عايز  تطلع الجرين كارت بتاع الحاجة ليه؟.الراجل سكت!!.اللجنة قالت له اطلع برة.
 الراجل قال فيها لاخفيها، ولن يمر الأمر بسلام، وانا ماسك عليكم ورق.اللجنة سكتت!!.
 الناس قالت الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس، ليه سكت على الورق اللي معاك، ولو  كنت دخلت كنت هتطلعه والا هتطنش؟..الراجل سكت! وها نحن نلون البيض، ونعاني  من رائحة الزفارة.

  محمد فتحــــى*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 أبريل 2012)

*عمر سليمان طار خلاص حسب جريدة الدستور *​ http://www.dostorasly.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=16042012&id=8d5f4c5a-1466-49f3-8c12-c3ea00b3329e

*فاضل سمعه الساعة 4 العصر*
*وبعدين الشاطر*​ 
*وطبعا هايطيرو .. يبقى مش فاضل الا :*​ 
*حمدين صباحى*
*شفيق ياراجل*
*عمرو موسى*
*ابو الفتوح*
*مرسى*
*العوا*​ 
*والباقى مش مهم *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

*
مصطفى النجار يكتب: أؤكد اعتراضى على مادة الجنسية فى قانون انتخابات الرئاسة، وأراها مادة عنصرية بغيضة لا معنى لوجودها بهذا الشكل المتعسف الذى يصل للآباء والأمهات والزوجات بشكل غير منطقى، وأتمنى أن يتم تعديلها فى الدستور المقبل 
بدأ الشيخ دفاعه عن نفسه بالنفى التام لوجود جنسية لوالدته غير الجنسية المصرية، وكان فى هذا صدمة لى على المستوى الشخصى، لأننى أعرف أصدقاء مقربين من عائلته، أكدوا لى أن والدة الشيخ تحمل جنسية أمريكية من فترة، وأنهم كانوا على تواصل معها فى أمريكا
 وجدت تصعيداً غريباً من حملته التى حاصر عدد كبير منها مقر لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة فى مظاهرات حاشدة عقب حكم قضائى اعتبره أنصاره أنه تأكيد لصحة كلامه، ولكن الحقيقة - كما أوضح لى مستشار من مجلس الدولة - أن الشيخ المحامى اعتمد على ثغرة قانونية، وهى أن المصريين الذين يحصلون على جنسيات أخرى لابد أن يثبتوا هذه الجنسية الجديدة لدى وزارة الداخلية المصرية، وكعادة أغلب المصريين لم تسجل والدة الشيخ الجنسية الأمريكية فى الداخلية المصرية، وهذا الحكم لا ينفى عنها الجنسية الأمريكية
 إذا ثبت يقيناً وقطعياً أن والدة الشيخ تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية، رغم نفى الشيخ ذلك، هل سيصعد الشيخ مرة أخرى لمنبر رسول الله ويخطب فى محبيه ومؤيديه؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل سيصعد الشيخ مرة أخرى لمنبر رسول الله ويخطب فى محبيه ومؤيديه؟*



*يصعد مايصعدش لية ...هما وراهم حاجة  أو حيلتهم حاجة *
*غير الكلام ؟!*
*بس ليا تعليق بسيط ....هى مش ثغرة قانونية ولا حاجة ...*
*القانون واضح فى الجزئية دى ....المصرى بيخالفه*
*موظفو وزارة الداخلية متقاعسون عن اداء مهام وظيفتهم *
*بس كدة ...فين الثغرات ؟*
*لكن فيه بجاحة غير عادية ....شخص مخالف للقانون ويتباهى بذلك !!!*
*مثله مثل سائق الميكروباص الذى يتفنن ويتباهى بالسير عكس الأتجاه*
*نفس الثقافة نفس الفكر ...وتحيا مصر !!!!*


----------



## Critic (16 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yusfz_cBD48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 أبريل 2012)

*أبو إسماعيل عقب انتهاء مرافعته: «العليا» لم تقدم مستندا «حقيقيا» يثبت اكتساب والدتي للجنسية الأمريكية







 Mon, 04/16/2012 - 18:35 




 


أبو إسماعيل عقب انتهاء مرافعته: «العليا» لم تقدم مستندا «حقيقيا» يثبت اكتساب والدتي للجنسية الأمريكية
حازم أبو إسماعيل وسط أنصاره 
قال الشيخ "حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل" - المرشح المستبعد من الانتخابات الرئاسية - عقب خروجه من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بعد تقديم تظلمه، أن مستشاري اللجنة العليا لم يقدموا له أي مستند "حقيقي" يثبت حصول والدته السيدة "نوال عبد العزيز نور" على الجنسية الأمريكية.
وفور خروج "أبو إسماعيل" من اللجنة، بعد ما قضى قرابة الثلاث ساعات يترافع فيها عن نفسه ويعرض خلالها تظلمه، تعالت هتافات أنصاره الذين احتشدوا أمام مقر اللجنة بشارع العروبة بمدينة نصر، وقاموا بعمل منصة كي يتحدث من عليها الشيخ المرشح لأنصاره، حاملين أعلام بيضاء وسوداء مكتوب عليها: "لا إله إلا الله.. محمد رسول الله"، ولافتات أخرى للتنديد بأمريكا وباللجنة العليا للانتخابات.
يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي حضر فيه "صبحي صالح" - عضو اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الشعب - إلى مقر اللجنة، مؤكدا أنه جاء لتقديم مذكرة إلى مستشاري اللجنة العليا لتوضيح الموقف القانوني السليم للمرشح "خيرت الشاطر"، مستندا إلى الحكم الذي حصل عليه عضو مكتب الإرشاد "مدحت الحداد" في الجناية العسكرية التي حصل فيها "الشاطر" على العفو، وتفيد بأن أحكام القضاء العسكري لا يعتد بها أمام القضاء المدني.
*​*«أبو إسماعيل» يبدأ مرافعته أمام «العليا للرئاسة».. واللجنة تفصل في التظلمات صباح الثلاثاء​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

*علم "اليوم السابع" أن حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المستبعد من سباق رئاسة الجمهورية، تهرب من المثول أمام مجلس شورى العلماء، بعدما نما إلى علمه أن "المجلس" سيطلب منه أن يقسم على أن والدته لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية.

كما علم "اليوم السابع" أن كلا من مجلس شورى العلماء والهيئة الشرعية للإصلاح، اجتمعا لبحث قضية جنسية والدة حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، خشية أن تنسحب على مصداقية التيار الإسلامى كله، وتم استدعاء الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل لبحث الأمر معه.

وما إن علم حازم أبو إسماعيل أنه سيجبر على القسم بأن والدته لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية، تهرب من المثول أمام مجلس شورى العلماء، خوفا من أن يتلو القسم أمام المجلس.

وكان أحد كبار الدعاة، بعد أن تهرب أبو إسماعيل من المثول أمام مجلس شورى العلماء، حاول الاتصال بأبو إسماعيل لزيارته فى منزله، ليتلو عليه القسم فى منزله، إلا أن أبو إسماعيل تهرب منه أيضا.

وحسب مصادر مقربة من مجلس شورى العلماء، فإن المجلس يسعى إلى إرضاء الله تعالى، والحفاظ على مصداقية الدعوة الإسلامية، والعمل على التحقق من الموقف الملتبس، وإبراء صورة المسلمين والإسلام والدعاة إلى الله، والتيقن من الموقف، لذلك تم استدعاء حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل ليتلو القسم أمام الله، لكى يكونوا على بينة من أمرهم، وحتى لا يورطهم أحد فى أمر يغضب الله ورسوله، إلا أن رفض أبو إسماعيل المثول أمام المجلس زاد من الشكوك حول الأمر.*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *علم "اليوم السابع" أن حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المستبعد من سباق رئاسة الجمهورية، تهرب من المثول أمام مجلس شورى العلماء، بعدما نما إلى علمه أن "المجلس" سيطلب منه أن يقسم على أن والدته لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية.*
> 
> *كما علم "اليوم السابع" أن كلا من مجلس شورى العلماء والهيئة الشرعية للإصلاح، اجتمعا لبحث قضية جنسية والدة حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، خشية أن تنسحب على مصداقية التيار الإسلامى كله، وتم استدعاء الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل لبحث الأمر معه.*
> 
> ...


*مش بس امام مجلس شورى علماء المسلمين بل*
*امام الشعب المصرى كله .. يقسم بالله*
*انه من الصادقين و هم كاذبون و ان لعنة الله*
*عليه لو كان هو من الكاذبين .. ولن يجروء ان يفعلها :smil8::smil8::smil8: *​


----------



## BITAR (16 أبريل 2012)

*هههههههههههههههه
من الان سيتم التبرء 
من حازم اسماعيل وامثاله
انهم
لا يمثلون الاسلام !!!!!!!!
ما قلنا من زمان
الدين والسياسة لا يجتمعان
وعجبى 
على المتلونون
*
*لى سؤال
هل من حق سمعه الكذاب
ان يخطب على المنبر مره ثانية
اشك*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أبريل 2012)

*هناك فى القانون مسمى ( اليمين الحاسمة ) وهى أمام القاضى يؤخذ بها فى حالات الأنكار أو الآعتراف ...وتُرد على صاحبها وتُنهى النزاع فوراً*
*هل بو سُمعة ( قدها ) ؟!*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هناك فى القانون مسمى ( اليمين الحاسمة ) وهى أمام القاضى يؤخذ بها فى حالات الأنكار أو الآعتراف ...وتُرد على صاحبها وتُنهى النزاع فوراً*
> *هل بو سُمعة ( قدها ) ؟!*



عبارة عن اية دي يا عبود


----------



## BITAR (16 أبريل 2012)

*متصلة  على قناة الناس:*

*إيه المشكلة لو أم حازم معاها جنسية أمريكية*

*طب الرسول  عليه الصلاة والسلام*

*كان سعودي فهل هذا معناه أنه لا يصلح لحكم مصر؟*​ 
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*سؤال وجيه*​


----------



## بايبل333 (16 أبريل 2012)

> *هل بو سُمعة ( قدها ) ؟!*


طيب انا هساعد الشيخ اعبود رغم انفك
رخص لك الكدب فى ثلاث حالات يا شيخ 
المراة 
المخاصمة بين شخصين 
* الحرب *

وهنا الحرب ويجوز لك تكذب لكى تنشر العقيدة الصادقة .

وان منفعش معاك حديث خذ نص قرآنى 
*لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي  أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ  فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ *مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا  تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَنْ  لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ  إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ وَاحْفَظُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ
 [المائدة:89]


اى رايك يا شيخ .؟
يعنى جبتها لك على طبق تدخل كدة هناك وقلبك ميت وتقول اقسم بالله العظيم ماما مش امريكا ....والدليل هى فى القبر الان ولا تحمل اى جنسية فمن يستطيع يثبت انها فى القب ومعاها جنسية امريكية فليتفضل .؟:spor2:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أبريل 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> عبارة عن اية دي يا عبود


*يقوم خصم بتوجيه ما يسمى باليمين الحاسمة بمطالبته أن يُقسم على شئ معين ( حسب القضية ) - وترجع القسم على من أدعى* 
* أى يرد الخصم القسم على المدعى عليه وبمجرد القسم تنتهى القضية ( دى ببساطة يعنى )*


----------



## BITAR (16 أبريل 2012)

*دعا مجلس شورى العلماء طلاب العلم والمسلمين، إزاء أزمة الشيخ حازم صلاح  أبو إسماعيل واستبعاده من سباق الرئاسة، باحترام القانون، مؤكدا أنه لا  يصلح مصادمة قوانين الدولة حتى لا تدخل البلاد فى أنفاق مظلمة، فنُفسد من  حيث أردنا الإصلاح، والله لا يحب الفساد.*
*وطالبهم المجلس فى بيان له، مساء اليوم الاثنين، بالتزام أخلاق الإسلام،  موضحا أن أى عنف أو تخريب أو تدمير أو سب أو قذف ليس من أخلاق طلاب الشريعة  والعاملين بها والداعين إليها، وأن مصر تمر بمرحلة خطيرة من مراحل  تاريخها، تقتضى تضافر جهود العقلاء وإخلاص الأتقياء وحلم الحكماء، تعاونًا  وترابطًا للعبور بالبلاد إلى بر الأمان، حتى ترسو سفينة البلاد بسلام  وأمان، بدلا من أن تغرقها أمواج الفتن والاضطرابات.*
*وقال المجلس إن مجلس شورى العلماء سبق أن أعلن بالإجمـاع تأييده لحــازم  صلاح أبو إسماعيل كمرشح لرئـاسة الجمهورية، لكن المجلس لا يضمن له ولا  لغيره الوصول إلى هذا المنصب كأمر حتمى.*
*وهذا نص البيان:*
  * مجلس شورى العلماء*
  * ((( البيــان العـشـرون )))*
​ 
*  الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد... إنه فى يوم السبت  الموافق 22 من شهر جمادى الأولى 1433 هجريًا 14 من أبريل 2012 م أصدر  المجلس البيان التالي:*

* أولًا: تمر بلاد المسلمين عامة، ومصر خاصة بمرحلة خطيرة من مراحل تاريخها،  تقتضى تضافر جهود العقلاء وإخلاص الأتقياء وحلم الحكماء، تعاونًا وترابطًا  للعبور بالبلاد إلى بر الأمان، حتى ترسو سفينة البلاد بسلام وأمان، بدلًا  من أن تغرقها أمواج الفتن والاضطرابات.*

* ثانيًا: إن مجلس شورى العلماء سبق أن أعلن بالإجمـاع تأييده للأستاذ/حــازم  صلاح أبو إسماعيل كمرشح لرئـاسة الجمهورية، لكن المجلس لا يضمن له ولا  لغيره الوصول إلى هذا المنصب كأمر حتمي، فمن تم له ذلك فبفضل الله، ومن لم  يتحقق له ذلك فبقدر الله،وَاللّهُ يُؤْتِى مُلْكَهُ مَن يَشَاءُ. ويكون قد  أعذر إلى الله وأدى ما عليه فى حدود طاقته، فنوصى بالصبر والرضا بالقضاء،  ومخاطبة المحبين والمؤيدين بخطـاب الله عز وجل : ( وَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُواْ  شَيْئاً وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَى أَن تُحِبُّواْ شَيْئاً وَهُوَ  شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ وَاللّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ )، وإن أى عنف  أو تخريب أو تدمير أو سب أو قذف ليس من أخلاق طلاب الشريعة والعاملين بها  والداعين إليها، ولا يصلح مصادمة قوانين الدولة حتى لا تدخل البلاد فى  أنفاق مظلمة، فنُفسد من حيث أردنا الإصلاح والله لا يحب الفساد.*

* ثالثًا: يذكر مجلس شورى العلماء المسلمين جميعًا أنهم فى الأصل أتباع النبى  محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، الذى كان أحرص الناس على صيانة سمعة  المسلمين، من أن ينال منها المغرضون، كقوله: «هذه صفية»، وكقوله: «حتى لا  يقال إن محمدًا يَقْتل أصحابه»، فلا نريد أن نقدم صورة منكرة عن الإسلام  والمسلمين تصد الناس عن ديننا وتشوه سمعتنا وتعيق دعوتنا.*

* رابعًا: على القضاة والمستشارين فى لجنة انتخابات الرئاسة إظهار موانع  استمرار المبعدين من سباق الرئاسة بجلاء ووضوح لا يقبل الشك والتأويل، حتى  يُخرجوا أنفسهم من دائرة الاتهام بأنهم يسعون بأى سبيل إلى إقصاء هذا أو  ذاك، وحتى لا يستمر الجدل ويعظم الخطر.*

* خامسًا: ونذكر المسئولين جميعًا بأن شعب مصر شعبٌ مسلم يحكمه إسلامه ودينه  وقد أذن الله سبحانه بزوال الضاغطين عليه لسلخه من هويته وحريته، ولن تعود  عقارب الساعة إلى الوراء إن شاء الله، فليسعَ المسئولون فى طمأنة هذا الشعب  عمليًا وعلى أرض الواقع بما يحقق له طموحاته نحو دينه ودنيـاه.*

* سادسًا: إن مجلس شورى العلماء ببيانه هذا قد خاطب الجميع بكلام الله تعالى  وكلام رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعلى أبناء الأمة أن يتبعوا علماءهم  ومشايخهم من أهل الحَل والعقد، وإلا فالفوضى والمعارضة بغير سلطان وبرهان  لا تنصر حقا ولا تُصلح واقعًا.*

* ويتابع مجلس شورى العلماء أمر انتخابات الرئاسة بدقة ودراسة وبالتشاور مع  سائر العلماء والدعاة والمتخصصين. حمى الله مصر وأهلها من الفتن وصل الله  على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، والحمد لله رب العالمين.*

*الموقعون على البيان*
* 1- فضيلة الدكتور/ عبدالله شاكر ...... رئيسًا*
* 2- فضيلة الشيخ/ محمد حسان ...... نـائبًا*
* 3- فضيلة الشيخ/ أبو إسحاق الحوينى ..... عضوًا*
* 4- فضيلة الدكتور/ سعيد عبدالعظيم ...... عضوًا*
* 5- فضيلة الدكتور/ جمال المراكبى ....... عضوًا*
* 6- فضيلة الشيخ/ أبو بكر الحنبلى ........ عضوًا*
* 7- فضيلة الشيخ/ وحيد بن بالى ....... عضوًا*
* 8- فضيلة الشيخ/ جمال عبد الرحمن ..... منسق المجلس*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 أبريل 2012)

> *إيه المشكلة لو أم حازم معاها جنسية أمريكية*



*المشكلة ان هذا مخالف للدستور المصرى ومن يحكم مصر يكون من عائلة عريقة مصرية مش مخنثة من كذا دولة وبالذات امريكا ولاهو حلال ليكم وحرام على غيركم.؟ *


> *طب الرسول  عليه الصلاة والسلام*
> 
> *كان سعودي فهل هذا معناه أنه لا يصلح لحكم مصر؟*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو كان عارف يحكم زوجاتة علشان يحكم مصر.؟
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> طيب انا هساعد الشيخ اعبود رغم انفك
> رخص لك الكدب فى ثلاث حالات يا شيخ
> المراة
> المخاصمة بين شخصين
> ...


اليمين اللعان ملهوش كفارة يامعلم
وبعدين انت هاتشقلبها حوار اسلامى .. 
ما تخليش الحوار الاسلامى تاثر فيك جامد كده ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *المشكلة ان هذا مخالف للدستور المصرى ومن يحكم مصر يكون من عائلة عريقة مصرية مش مخنثة من كذا دولة وبالذات امريكا ولاهو حلال ليكم وحرام على غيركم.؟ *
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هو كان عارف يحكم زوجاتة علشان يحكم مصر.؟*


*ياعم عيب .. انت عارف اكترية المهاجرين من مصر لامريكا يبقوا ايه .. عـــــــــــيب *
*ودول معظمهم ناس عباقرة وعلماء انت كدا بتشتمنا مسيحيين و مسلميين  هههههه*​


----------



## بايبل333 (16 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ياعم عيب .. انت عارف اكترية المهاجرين من مصر لامريكا يبقوا ايه .. عـــــــــــيب *
> *ودول معظمهم ناس عباقرة وعلماء انت كدا بتشتمنا مسيحيين و مسلميين  هههههه*​


*صدقنى العيب لم ياتى من اهل العيب "الشيخ حازم عمرة ما يقبى عيب"
انا بتكلم عن من يرشح نفسة للرئاسة وهو عارف انة فى العائلة فى ناس معاها جنسيات آخرى مالى ومال الناس اللى بتتكلم عنهم .؟
ربنا يدبر امورهم 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

*تزايدت أعداد أنصار ومؤيدى الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل أمام مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، وذلك عقب إعلانهم الاعتصام لحين فصل اللجنة فى قرار استبعاد "أبو إسماعيل" من خوض سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية.

 وحضر (البلطجى صايع روض الفرج) جمال صابر مدير حملة "حازمون" إلى مقر الاعتصام، مؤكداً أنهم لن يفضوا اعتصامهم إلا بعد صدور قرار اللجنة فى تظلم "أبو إسماعيل" على قرار استبعاده.

 وردد أنصار أبو إسماعيل العديد من الهتافات أمام مقر اللجنة ومنها "يا حرية فينك فينك لجنة الرئاسة بينا وبينك"، و"اللى بتسأل على الجنسية أم المشير سودانية"، و"اللى بتسأل على الجنسية أم حازم مصرية"، و"يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، و"الشعب يريد حازم أبو إسماعيل".

 وقام المعتصمون ببث مداخلة هاتفية للشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل مع أحد البرامج الفضائية، وأذاعوا بعض الأناشيد الدينية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*تم صدور قرار اللجنة باستبعاد الشاطر وسليمان وحازم ابو سماعيل وايمن نور .... *


----------



## Abd elmassih (17 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تم صدور قرار اللجنة باستبعاد الشاطر وسليمان وحازم ابو سماعيل وايمن نور .... *


*اشكرك يارب
*​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*أيدت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة  ورئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا مساء اليوم، قرارها السابق باستبعاد 10 من  متقدمى الترشح، من خوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية المقرر إجراؤها فى 23 و 24  مايو المقبل.. حيث رفضت اللجنة كافة التظلمات التى قدمها المستبعدون  العشرة.*
*والمستبعدون العشرة هم كل من: عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق،  وخيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين سابقا، والمحامى  حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، والدكتور أيمن نور، رئيس حزب غد الثورة، والمحامى  مرتضى منصور، وإبراهيم أحمد الغريب، مدرس لغة إنجليزية، وأحمد محمد عوض  خبير آثار، وممدوح قطب الضابط السابق بالمخابرات العامة، وحسام خيرت، وأشرف  بارومة. *
*وجاء قرار اللجنة بعد اجتماع مطول عقدته منذ صباح اليوم بكامل تشكيلها الذى  يضم 5 من كبار المستشارين، وصدرت كافة القرارات برفض التظلمات بإجماع آراء  أعضاء اللجنة. *
​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*بو _سى _ما _عيل ... اله الكدب عند الفراعين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oxwmong22EE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (28 أبريل 2012)

الشيخ الكذاب  ابو اسماعيل بعد مجعجع على الفاضى وقال ان معايا مستندات هتقلب الوضع
استخبى  زيى الفار وساب انصارة المغيبين فكريا وثقافيا يعملو زيطة عشان لاتوجة لةاصابع الاتهام بالتزوير


----------

